# Crossbows. Which one?



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm considering a crossbow for my daughter and I have no clue which brand or model. Do any of ya'll have any experience with them? She is small frame. 5'2" and not very strong. Just an fyi, this has nothing to do with the new law but everything to do with our lease being a bowhunting lease and I know she will not and doesn't have the time to put in to becoming proficient with a bow. I have no clue where to start. I do have a budget and don't plan on dropping an exuberant amount of cash on a crossbow. Any suggestions?


----------



## LRM (Sep 1, 2004)

if it was me this one;

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=548231


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

my dad has a parker that has been extremely reliable and accurate. that would be one of my choices for sure. also the excalibur would be a great choice. hope you find a good deal on one for her.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Bucksnort, please post up when you decide as I have a 8 yo and I am also on a bowhunting only lease, for the record I don't agree with the crossbows during the archery season but since it is legal maybe this is a route I can go with my young ones until they can pull a REAL bow.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey, Danny the one I have is a Horton you know it works!:biggrin:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Hey, Danny the one I have is a Horton you know it works!:biggrin:


George, what model is that? Yep. That one is very accurate at 1 yard. I was going through Excal's website and the Vixen sounds like the perfect bow for a woman or child and it is in my price range. Does anyone know the advantage or disadvantage of compound limbs verses recurves?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I did a google and found a very informative sight. Kinda like 2cool for xbows. Check it out if your thinking about a xbow. www.crossbownation.com


----------



## Binmar (Apr 29, 2008)

My son uses a Horton Excalibur. Bought it at Bass Pro. Very accurate and lethal


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Binmar said:


> My son uses a Horton Excalibur. Bought it at Bass Pro. Very accurate and lethal


They must not carry this one any longer. Checked on their website and no gotty that model.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Mine is a 150 model, if you want she can borrow it to try it out before you buy one


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Mine is a 150 model, if you want she can borrow it to try it out before you buy one


 That helps a bunch SV, yours has plenty of killing power. I was worndering about 150 vs. 175, 200 etc. Thanks.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> That helps a bunch SV, yours has plenty of killing power. I was worndering about 150 vs. 175, 200 etc. Thanks.


PM me and we can hook up before bow season so she can pratice with it some


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

jjtroutkiller said:


> Bucksnort, please post up when you decide as I have a 8 yo and I am also on a bowhunting only lease, for the record I don't agree with the crossbows during the archery season but since it is legal maybe this is a route I can go with my young ones until they can pull a REAL bow.


Well I researched this into the ground and trying like heck to stay within budget. After wearing out my eye balls and computer. We decided to look at 3 xbows. The Parker Tornado, Tenpoint Titan HXL, and the Excalibuer Phoenix. All three had features she liked and what I thought would be good for her. By far the Parker was the lightest and had the shortest limb width. It was really sweet except for the trigger. The trigger absolutely sucked. It was hard to pull and had to much travel in it. In fact the xbow was taken out of the box in front of us and assembled. The trigger failed twice and would not hold the string back unless the guy pushed down something in the trigger assy. with his knife. This quickly scratched the Parker from the list. She shot the Tenpoint next. The Tenpoint felt a little end heavy but I liked that. She said she could get used to it with practice. I could hold it steadier than the Parker. The trigger is sweet on the Tenpt., We then tried the Excal. It was the most balanced out of the three and felt really good. It also had a very good trigger. This is a recurve crossbow and the main drawback was its width and it was the noisest of the three. We were concerned with its width because we hunt in a pop up along with tripods. As far as noise was concerned the Parker was the quietest, then the 10pt followed by the Excal. As far as accessories I felt the both the 10pt and the excal had clearer scopes. I liked the thumbhole stocks of the 10pt and the Parker. And I highly recommend the drawing device. So in the end we went with the *Tenpoint Titan HXL*. Went a little over budget so I could get her the cocking device but I really felt strongly that it is a necessary tool. Oh yeah, we shot these xbows at the Pearland Basspro and was assited by a really good guy named Terry. He seemed to know his stuff which is a shock from my previous dealings with them. He told me that crossbows have been selling like crazy since the new laws came into affect. So I imagine the freeways are going to be alot busier October 3rd. I really appriciate the offers from guys on the board to shoot their xbows and even the offer to borrow one for hunting season.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

In the long run, you will be really glad you got the cocking device.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Just got back from vacation and shot the new xbow today. She was hitting the bullseye right out of the box. Wow! I think this xbow thing is going to work out great for her. She is really enjoying shooting it. I think this is going to work well on our bow hunting only lease since she only gets to go about twice a year with me. Can't wait to see her let the air out of something with it.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

congrats to you both and hope she has a successful season.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> Well I researched this into the ground and trying like heck to stay within budget. After wearing out my eye balls and computer. We decided to look at 3 xbows. The Parker Tornado, Tenpoint Titan HXL, and the Excalibuer Phoenix. All three had features she liked and what I thought would be good for her. By far the Parker was the lightest and had the shortest limb width. It was really sweet except for the trigger. The trigger absolutely sucked. It was hard to pull and had to much travel in it. In fact the xbow was taken out of the box in front of us and assembled. The trigger failed twice and would not hold the string back unless the guy pushed down something in the trigger assy. with his knife. This quickly scratched the Parker from the list. She shot the Tenpoint next. The Tenpoint felt a little end heavy but I liked that. She said she could get used to it with practice. I could hold it steadier than the Parker. The trigger is sweet on the Tenpt., We then tried the Excal. It was the most balanced out of the three and felt really good. It also had a very good trigger. This is a recurve crossbow and the main drawback was its width and it was the noisest of the three. We were concerned with its width because we hunt in a pop up along with tripods. As far as noise was concerned the Parker was the quietest, then the 10pt followed by the Excal. As far as accessories I felt the both the 10pt and the excal had clearer scopes. I liked the thumbhole stocks of the 10pt and the Parker. And I highly recommend the drawing device. So in the end we went with the *Tenpoint Titan HXL*. Went a little over budget so I could get her the cocking device but I really felt strongly that it is a necessary tool. Oh yeah, we shot these xbows at the Pearland Basspro and was assited by a really good guy named Terry. He seemed to know his stuff which is a shock from my previous dealings with them. He told me that crossbows have been selling like crazy since the new laws came into affect. So I imagine the freeways are going to be alot busier October 3rd. I really appriciate the offers from guys on the board to shoot their xbows and even the offer to borrow one for hunting season.


Out of the three in your opinion, which one had the most safety features?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, after the Parker showed its trigger probs it proved a big safety issue and aggrivation issue for me so it was out of the pic fast. The titan has a anti-dry fire and when you cock it it goes to safety automatically. The excal you just put the safety on just like a rifle. Really the titan nor the excal made me concerned about safety. They are no doubt very reputable crossbows.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

What about the horton team realtree 175 from acadamy


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

airbornxpress said:


> What about the horton team realtree 175 from acadamy


Don't hold me to this but when I was researching them I was told that Horton was bought out by the person who used to own Thompson/Center and they now are made in China. The older Hortons are the better ones.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I purchased a excalibur phoenix. I am going to shot the excaliburs firebolt with a two blade rage. I just put it all together and plan on practice this weekend.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

asolde said:


> I purchased a excalibur phoenix. I am going to shot the excaliburs firebolt with a two blade rage. I just put it all together and plan on practice this weekend.


No doubt the Excals are quality made.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

I also purchased a Excalibur Phoenix for my wife and I. The only drawback I could see is the width, but then again the excalibures are lighter then the compound x=bows. I can also change my string out whenever I have to!! I'm going to shoot the firebolts with the three balde rage and montec g5's. I have several still left from last year, they both shoot very good in the Phoenix!! I bought the lite stuff package and paid 565 new, with shipping on ebay!! It came with four bolts, pratice tips, cocker, varizone scope, quiver all I needed was some broadheads and a stringer!!!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

They make this new x-bow that the bow is vertical has anyone sean it yet??? I hear its a lot more fun and sporting to shoot as well!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Sharkhunter said:


> They make this new x-bow that the bow is vertical has anyone sean it yet??? I hear its a lot more fun and sporting to shoot as well!!


Sporting than what?? I hear rifles, shotguns, pistols and muzzleloaders are fun too. Oh and all are legal in Texas. Isn't it great.:slimer:


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> Sporting than what?? I hear rifles, shotguns, pistols and muzzleloaders are fun too. Oh and all are legal in Texas. Isn't it great.:slimer:


hwell:

I still kindda wan' ta try it with a spear.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> Sporting than what?? I hear rifles, shotguns, pistols and muzzleloaders are fun too. Oh and all are legal in Texas. Isn't it great.:slimer:


Just having a little fun.. Heck I might try one myself on the hogs on our lease... :dance:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Sharkhunter said:


> Just having a little fun.. Heck I might try one myself on the hogs on our lease... :dance:


 Yeah, we know you where breaking out that big ol paddle just stirring it up:rotfl:


----------



## TMan (Jul 10, 2008)

Man, I just bought a Parker Buck Buster 175. Hope I dont have any problems with it. I have shot about 50 bolts through it so far and havent had a problem. Thing shoots like a dream. 2" groups at 40 yards. Awesome!!!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

I just up graded my old ten point pro fusion with a ten point phantom cls and wow is all I can say at this point.....I cant wait till bow season is hear


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats tman and dirtdaddy on your choices, Yeah, shooting my daughters makes me want to take a deer with it this season. They are fun to shoot.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Well, after the Parker showed its trigger probs it proved a big safety issue and aggrivation issue for me so it was out of the pic fast. The titan has a anti-dry fire and when you cock it it goes to safety automatically. The excal you just put the safety on just like a rifle. Really the titan nor the excal made me concerned about safety. They are no doubt very reputable crossbows.


I shoot parker compound bows and I have looked at the Parker buck buster xbow. Parkers have life time warranties and their trigger systems are suppose to be one of the best and at 3.5lbs max. I am supprised that they had problems with the parker's trigger. Makes me wonder if they put it together correctly.

Also, the excaliber xbows are great too and suppose to have a trigger of 3.0lbs. But, they are wider and slightly noiser.

The 10-point xbows are very well crafted and while they aren't the fastest, they are probably the top of the line as far as quality is concerned. That is why they tend to cost more.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> hwell:
> 
> I still kindda wan' ta try it with a spear.


Actually I was told today that New Mexico has a "primitive" hunting season for deer and elk. You can use a spear, recurve bow or a flint lock black powder. Now I can see it we all go out there in our cave-man-suits and our spears... LOL.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

atcfisherman said:


> Actually I was told today that New Mexico has a "primitive" hunting season for deer and elk. You can use a *spear, recurve bow or a flint lock black powder*. Now I can see it we all go out there in our cave-man-suits and our spears... LOL.




When I was a kid many moons ago there was a season like that in Mississippi. A local newspaper article about a guy who killed one with a spear, and a magazine article (Field & Stream, Sports Afield ??) about someone else doing it caught my interest.


----------

